# Build #2



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

I finished up my second build a couple of weeks ago. Pretty much similar to build one, except this one is blacked out. I learned a little more about epoxy and guides on this one. Much improved, to me anyway, on the smaller guides. As usual, thanks to those who keep fueling the addiction and giving advice.

Build one small guide:










Build two small guide:










And the rest of the pics:


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

looks good.nice and sleek,epoxy looks nice and level.certainly better than my second build,much less my 7th,now on to the decorative cross wraps,if you haven't got billys book ,GET IT!,unbelievable how much this one book helped my building.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

good job, looks great


----------



## buxrus (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice Job.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great. Good job.


----------

